
It’s a federal crime to visit a website after being told not to visit it - marcusgarvey
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-conspiracy/wp/2016/07/12/9th-circuit-its-a-federal-crime-to-visit-a-website-after-being-told-not-to-visit-it/
======
turbohz
[http://by-visiting-you-are-guilty-under-cfaa.com/](http://by-visiting-you-
are-guilty-under-cfaa.com/)

------
DanBC
Does it go the other way? Is it a federal crime for a website to gather
information about me after I've told them to stop doing so?

